# Prone position and field avoidance



## kmaher (Oct 10, 2011)

I had a question posed to me and I'm not sure how to answer this one.   If the patient is in "Prone Position" would that be considered Field Avoidance?  CRNA's are looking to know if this should be documented.   Any informaiton would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,


----------



## consultingbykristin (Oct 10, 2011)

Prone position is a position that qualifies as field avoidance.  I recommend they document this as the patient's position just as they would if the patient was supine.  

The ASA defines field avoidance as any procedure around the head, neck or shoulder girdle that requires field avoidance OR any procedure that compromises the administration of anesthesia.  

Most anesthesia reports have a spot for position, including prone.  If the reports you're looking at don't, I suggest having the physicians document the position in the notes.  If they do indicate field avoidance, I recommend having them document the reason why.  Field avoidance and prone procedures increase base units to 5 and some carriers may not want to reimburse properly; having that documentation as to why it was field avoidance may help.


----------

